# Problema con el speaker de la motherboard



## matmos604 (Ago 23, 2007)

hola
tengo un problema
hace poco tiempo note que mi computadora tenia el speaker de la motherboard desconectado
estubo funcionando bien por unas 2 semanas pero despues ya no encendia y conecte el speaker a al primer lugar donde encontre ... la verdad no se  nada de esto pero la computadora empezo a funcionar despues de otra semana habia dias que encendia y otros que no... 
lo que realmente hace es que solo parece encender pero en menos de 1 segundo se apaga
sera problema de la motherboard?
sera problema del speaker?
y si es asi donde es que tengo que conectar ese speaker
o cual sera el problema del que sufre mi computadora?


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola matmos604:

Según entendí, la máquina comenzó a fallar antes de que conectaras la bocina interna de la misma, por lo que esta conexión no causó la falla.

Ahora, la bocina sólo puede ir conectada en el conector central donde se van los botones de encendido, reset, y los leds de aviso de encenddo y de funcionamiento del disco duro, De otra manera, el conectarlo al azar podría dañar la motherboard.

Para saber en cuáles pines, la motherboard cuenta con leyendas, normalmente cada pin viene marcado con tinta sobre la placa, y si no es asi, tienes que bajar el manual de la motherboard y en el apartado de conexiones debe venir la colocación y función de los pines.

Si la máquina está completamente muerta, la falla del encendido puede deberse a un falso contacto en el conector de alimentación (AT, ATX), el cable de alimentación a la línea, o falsos contactos dentro de la fuente.

Si enciende, pero no pasa del chequeo de la bios, puede ser un problema de configuración o de falsos contactos en los discos duros, el procesador o la memoria, y en algunos casos (en máquinas antigüas), hasta falsos en el teclado o el mouse. Aunque en algunas ocasiones me he topado con que el switch de encendido se queda pegado y esto evita que pueda encenderse la fuente, o se apague la máquina al inicio del sistema.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------

